# Is The Shield any good?



## gilroy (Dec 1, 2007)

Iv just watched a couple of episodes of this and unfortunately the drink and smoke have made it hard to suss whether its any good or not.

I liked it, but Im so unsure of my own judgment I thought Id let a bunch of web loons help me make an (un)informed judgement


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2007)

It's my favourite series. Very well written and acted and incredibly gripping. Should be watched in sequence from season one as it tells an ongoing story.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 1, 2007)

You should watch The Wire instead.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 1, 2007)

No, you should watch The Wire _as well_.

The Shield is indeed very good.


----------



## poului (Dec 1, 2007)

*6etv8u7ti*

Can't hold a candle to The Wire.


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> You should watch The Wire instead.




How boringly predictable.  

The Wire is great, but its a very different show.


----------



## poului (Dec 1, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> How boringly predictable.




Things often are when comparing shows in which one wipes the floor with the other.


----------



## hendo (Dec 1, 2007)

Go back and watch the first two epiodes again, since the entire six season plot development is contructed around the consequences of events depicted therein.

Then enjoy one of the finest cop thrillers ever produced.

Then watch the Wire.


----------



## poului (Dec 1, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> Go back and watch the first two epiodes again, since the entire six season plot development is contructed around the consequences of events depicted therein.
> 
> Then enjoy one of the finest cop thrillers ever produced.
> 
> Then watch the Wire.




wow, that sure showed me!


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 1, 2007)

I've never heard of either 

Do I win a prize?


----------



## mrs quoad (Dec 1, 2007)

hendo said:
			
		

> one of the finest cop thrillers


Yep.

That's where my conceptual world fails


----------



## Belushi (Dec 1, 2007)

Its fuckin excellent, brings out my inner boot boy


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2007)

poului said:
			
		

> Things often are when comparing shows in which one wipes the floor with the other.



I just happen to disagree on that one and think The Shield is as a good a show, if quite differnet. Lately I've become a bit bored with reading the countless hyperventilating threads on The Wire on here. If anybody as much as suggests that there maybe another good cop show out there you immediately get shouted down, because apparently there can be only one.


----------



## poului (Dec 1, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> I just happen to disagree on that one and think The Shield is as a good a show, if quite differnet. Lately I've become a bit bored with reading the countless hyperventilating threads on The Wire on here. If anybody as much as suggests that there maybe another good cop show out there you immediately get shouted down, because apparently there can be only one.




(((((Reno))))))

(((((((The Shield)))))))


----------



## hendo (Dec 1, 2007)

Both shows are superb while being very different in approach. Excellent writing, strong direction and fine acting in each, but with different dramatic pace and outcomes. 

Mrs Q, you're missing out on some of the finest television drama around, believe me.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 1, 2007)

Why does a thread about one show always have to end up with someone saying that something else beats it?  Surely art is about appreciating it for what it is, it's not a sport where someone has to 'win'...


----------



## gilroy (Dec 1, 2007)

Downloading the first series - Iv watched up to episode 4, and I have to concur. Its pretty fucking good. 

It makes me wish I was hard.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2007)

It's The Wire for divs


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's The Wire for divs



I don't know what a div is.  

Should I be grumpy now ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 1, 2007)

A div - a twerp


----------



## Reno (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## saucisson (Dec 1, 2007)

The shield is good.
The wire is good
I like both.


----------



## gilroy (Dec 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It's The Wire for divs



any other div equations?

no?, i have some....(equally without basis)

eastenders is corrie for divs

property ladder is grand designs for divs

big brother is im a celebrity for divs

a programme is a different programme for divs

this thread was about The Shield

maybe you are a DIV

btw - up to nearly the end of series 2 and imo its still very very good  

G


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

In many ways The Shield is much closer to The Sopranos than to The Wire. Vic Mackey is quite similar to Tony Soprano, a corrupt man who is willing to murder for greed, but who has retained a degree of humanity and is charismatic enough to identify with during vast stretches of the series. Just like Tony and Christopher in Shane Vic also has a right hand man who is even more ruthless and unpredictable, throwing the central character into some sort of relief.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, but it's not as good as The Wire


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yeah, but it's not as good as The Wire



You sound like a stuck record.


----------



## gilroy (Dec 5, 2007)

bless him

i think he just really likes The Wire

iv never seen it myself..........


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, but it's not as good as The Wire


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

Someone give him a kick so he snaps out of it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> Someone give him a kick so he snaps out of it.


That reminds me of something someone said in The Wire. You should watch it. It's really quite good.


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That reminds me of something someone said in The Wire. You should watch it. It's really quite good.



I've watched the first three seasons of The Wire and it is very good indeed. I think I'm one of the first people to recommend the series on Urban as far as I remember. 

It doesn't mean it's the only show I can like though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

The Wire is a jealous god


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

What or who shall we sacrifice to it to break the spell ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2007)

A shield!


----------



## gilroy (Dec 5, 2007)

im now downloading the first series of The Wire - apparently its quite good, not entirely who recommended it though.............


----------



## Reno (Dec 5, 2007)

...


----------



## zangor (Dec 5, 2007)

Both quality programmes in their own way.  I love the fact that the Shield is on US network TV (NBC) and can still push the barriers as far as they can in terms of subject matter etc.  Can be quite uncomfortable viewing at times and always gripping.  Worth watchuing from the very beginining for the ongoing character development.


----------



## g force (Dec 5, 2007)

I loved The Shield when the first invetigation into the team happened but it sort of plateau'd after that - still a very, very good TV prog. Has nice long story and character arcs and some quality acting.

For me, The Wire is better because the minor characters seem more rounded.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 5, 2007)

i love the shield, and watched the first 6 episodes of series 1 in a back to back marathon.
Then at the end of series 2 it moved to some tv channel i don't get 

What ever happened to the money train i'll never know. top soundtrack though.

i've never seen the Wire. 
I heard the name and assumed it was some sort of Grays Anatomy shite. They're gonna have to change the title if they want ME to watch it


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't understand the comparison between The Wire and The Shield?

You might as well compare either with Mork and Mindy and decide which is "best", surely?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 6, 2010)

Have just started getting into series one which we picked up on DVD. 
It is pretty good 'cops and robbers' fodder I think. 
Happy result is that I also just picked up series three in the charity shop for £6, just need to find series two now.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

i'm on season 7 now, the final act - I have loved it so far - I *heart* Vic, and it is great, as is the Wire


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

OO. Might have to dl this when we've finished the Sopranos.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I dld'd on a recommendation from here and am half way through series 4 after watching it in blocks at the weekend when it's just me here. Excellent series 

I keep meaning to watch some other stuff (hard drive is getting a bit full  ) but my resolve weakens a few days after the end of each series.....and I'm off searching for the next....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh and _I_ love Mackey, too...fucking great character


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 6, 2010)

I watched it on the tellybox when C4 broadcast the first couple of seasons, and then the timeslot started slipping and I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh well it's defo a good one to watch a few at a time....I hate that *waiting a week* thing you have to do with the telly!  

Here kyser - massive congrats to you an the missus on the little one, btw! x


----------



## marty21 (Sep 6, 2010)

I notice Mackey got a laid a lot more in the early seasons, watching 5/6, he didn't get a sniff


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2010)

Does he ever have a go at Glenn Close? 

Actually - don't tell me!


----------



## Stoat Boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Both are brilliant but both come from totally different perspectives in terms of what the creators wanted from them. The Wire is very specifically about the whole war on drugs in the US and it influences almost everything within the show where as 'The Shield' strikes me as being more about the complexities of human relationships and the notion of split loyalties. What both do very well is blur the lines and question the whole notion of what, and whom, is good and bad.

What is true though is that both piss, along with a lot of other US TV drama, all over from a very great height anything that British TV has produced during a similar time period. 

Thats the debate thats worth having.


----------



## JWH (Sep 7, 2010)

Stoat Boy said:


> The Wire is very specifically about the whole war on drugs in the US and it influences almost everything within the show...


I don't think it is, imvho. There's a lot of references to it in the first 2-3 episodes of the first season but after that it fizzles out to be a procedural. The Wire is a bit up its own arse about being Not Just A Cop Show whereas The Shield isn't afraid to throw in the occasional explosion or gratuitous stripper. As it happens, I quite like procedurals so I like The Wire for that.

Where I think The Wire is better than the The Shield is in the character development/rounding out of the criminals/non-cops. The Shield is a bit like The Bill in that respect - the crims are just a rotating, interchangeable morass of people and you never really see the same person twice. Oh, it's the Biz Lats, oh, it's the 1-9ers. That's esp true in the later series.

Markus Degarian (the crazy Armenian) is really two-dimensional and we never learn much about where he (or any of the other Armenians, or the other crims) "come from". Antwon Mitchell is a bit more developed but even then it's still pop psychology [i wanted to insert spoilers here - what's the code?]. 

The same is true for the cops, especially in comparison to how e.g. Tony's crew is developed in The Sopranos. There's a lot in the first series about Julian and his conflicts, and in the series after there's more about Dutch and how work affects him, but we still don't, for instance, know what Vic did before he was a cop or why Gardocky seems to know everything technical. But we know much more about Paulie Walnuts, his army career, his imprisonment, his bizarre love life...

Also, I think The Shield changes remarkably in tone after the first two seasons, which I suspect is because you have so many more people writing it instead of just Shawn Ryan (who seems like a huge douchebag if you watch the DVD extras btw). Fun fact: Ryan claims that he wrote the whole first season on an epic bender listening to a Kid Rock album. Eventually the neighbours called the cops and he named Julian and Danny after the two cops that knocked on his door to tell him to STFU.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 7, 2010)

JWH said:


> Also, I think The Shield changes remarkably in tone after the first two seasons, which I suspect is because you have so many more people writing it instead of just Shawn Ryan (*who seems like a huge douchebag if you watch the DVD extras btw*). *Fun fact: Ryan claims that he wrote the whole first season on an epic bender listening to a Kid Rock album. Eventually the neighbours called the cops and he named Julian and Danny after the two cops that knocked on his door to tell him to STFU*.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 7, 2010)

Think it's [/spoiler], btw!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 7, 2010)

Spoiler: Series 2



Nothing to see here...just testing


----------



## JWH (Sep 7, 2010)

'course, all you torrenters miss out on the DVD extras. Shane Vendrell's actor is hilarious and 


JWH said:


> Markus Degarian (the crazy Armenian) is really two-dimensional and we never learn much about where he (or any of the other Armenians, or the other crims) "come from". Antwon Mitchell is a bit more developed but even then it's still pop psychology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mackey and Tony S are both well-portrayed as people who are totally convinced that they are helping other people when they get what they want and think the world revolves around them, it's only periodic with Mackey - it's as if the writers say "oh, shit, it's been a while since we made him look like a psychopath, let's chuck some dialogue in".

And as for the women in The Shield - they may as well be those symbols that are on toilet doors, they're so two-dimensional! What do we know about Wyms except what Julian has told her? What do we know about Danny apart from 



Spoiler: Season 6



her baby is Vic's


?


----------



## JWH (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm stop now, shall I? Just finished series 6.


----------



## Reno (Sep 12, 2010)

JWH said:


> '
> And as for the women in The Shield - they may as well be those symbols that are on toilet doors, they're so two-dimensional! What do we know about Wyms except what Julian has told her? What do we know about Danny apart from
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't make any sense to me. We find out a hell of a lot about Whyms and Sofer over the years and CCH Pounder as Claudine Whyms in particular was fantastic. The Shield had different priorities and was less character driven than The Wire and more concerned with plot, suspense and tension, but those two female characters are no more or less complex than The Wires equivalent character, Kima Greggs. In terms of character, my only real criticism of The Shield is that it sidelined Julian's character after a couple of seasons.


----------



## JWH (Sep 13, 2010)

Reno said:


> That doesn't make any sense to me. We find out a hell of a lot about Whyms and Sofer over the years and CCH Pounder as Claudine Whyms in particular was fantastic. The Shield had different priorities and was less character diven than The Wire and more concerned with plot, suspense and tension, but those two female characters are no more or less complex than The Wires equivalent character, Kima Greggs. In terms of character, my only real criticism of The Shield is that it sidelined Julian's character after a couple of seasons.


 
The women in The Wire aren't much better, I agree. But at least with Kima we see some of her home life, that she's doing a degree, that she's making plans with her gf etc.

I can't think of a single personal thing that I've seen/discovered about Sofer (how long has she been in? where's she from? why does she sometimes represent Cop Solidarity (esp with Julian) and other times go against it?). It's much the same with Wyms - you only hear anything of her backstory when that thing with her daughter happens - and yet potentially she is one of the most interesting characters on the programme. (I have to say that I went off Wyms when I started watching the DVD extras and CCH Pounder came across pretty much like Wyms i.e. a mardy cow and it's never explained what her problem is). I think the thing with The Shield is that they never tell you anything about the characters unless it's going to be used in the next 30 minutes - they're not great about planting seeds for the future if it's not plot-driven.

I also agree with you about Julian. He's got a face like thunder - all that intensity and rage bubbling just under the surface - and yet the writers allow him to go off the boil after the first couple of seasons.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2010)

Does Vic bone Glenn Close at any point?


----------



## Reno (Sep 13, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Does Vic bone Glenn Close at any point?



Nope.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 13, 2010)

That surprises me, TBH.

Got all 7 seaons lined up for when we're finished with Northern Exposure, The Sopranos, Twin Peaks and S4 Mad Men...


----------



## Reno (Sep 13, 2010)

Close is only in one season and she is very much his antagonist. 

Enjoy, I envy you ! I loved The Shield and thought it was the most sheerly entertaining TV series of the decade. I can't think of another series with more edge of the seat moments. For tension and suspense nothing beats it IMO.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 13, 2010)

Reno said:


> Close is only in one season and she is very much his antagonist.
> 
> Enjoy, I envy you ! I just loved The Shield and thought it was the most sheerly entertaining TV series of the decade. I can't think of another TV series with more edge of the seat moments. For tension and suspense nothing beats it IMO.



It's consistently good as well - series seven is, if anything, a lot better than series one. In fact, the last couple of seasons are arguably its best and the very final episode is superb.


----------



## Reno (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, I always thought it was consistently greatand the last season is a corker because that's when the shit that's been brewing over seven seasons hits the fan big time. There is only one episode I didn't like which was a flash back episode about the start of the strike time and police station. It just interrupted the overall flow of the story.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2011)

Have got series one of this on DVD. Started watching it then lost interest and have never started it again.


----------



## mack (Aug 29, 2011)

I've watched all seven series, initially I thought this wasn't going to be for me (suffering Wire withdrawal) I didn't like the fast cutting and the terrible metal music. But I gave it a chance and by the middle of season two I was really into to it, I ended up d/l the entire series and watched it all in 2 or 3 weeks.  Towards the end it gets so fucking intense, Goggins and Chiklis play out some amazing scenes.

I'd carry on with it, maybe not buy it but worth a download. I'll probably re-watch this again in the future when I get the time.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2011)

Goggins makes this show.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 29, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Have got series one of this on DVD. Started watching it then lost interest and have never started it again.


i've been enjoying it a lot, seen up to the end of series 5. awaiting series 6 in the post.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 30, 2011)

krtek a houby said:


> Goggins makes this show.


Absolutely. The Shane & Mara storyline in the final series is incredibly powerful.
Dutch's recurring date failures to a soundtrack of Flock of Seagulls and Duran Duran are also a personal highlight, and CCH Pounder was obviously great throughout. Roni's journey from awkward, storyless geek to complex lothario was well done too.

The main problem I have with the Shield is that the very first episode doesn't make any sense in the context of the next seven series - Vic shoots a fellow cop in cold blood because he's been ordered to keep an eye on them. What, really? Rather than just lying low for a bit or setting the guy up for a fall, or finding a reason to get him transferred? Everything follows on from that moment, and it really doesn't ring true given what we later learn about Vic's 'code'.

Still, great show. Second tier rather than up there with the Wire or Sopranos, but the top of that tier for sure. And a brilliant final episode.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Gonna try again then. 
I like to have a 'cops and robbers' series on the go.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 30, 2011)

The Sheild is pure teevee gold, straight-up.


----------



## silverfish (Aug 30, 2011)

FUCK YEAH, its a roller coaster


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

I need to convince the people who share the screen it will be ok


----------



## silverfish (Aug 30, 2011)

just bang it on, you'll soon be watching multi episodes with them


----------



## Ranu (Aug 30, 2011)

I've just started watching from the beginning and am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## october_lost (Sep 8, 2011)

Much prefer the Shield over the Wire, but both are very good shows in there own right, though completely different formats.

The Shield is loosely based on a real anti-gang unit in LA that turned out to be bent as fuck. The Wire is based on a heavy rotation of minor characters with many of power struggles wider drawn out between departments, mayors, councilors on oneside and various individuals within the criminal fraternity giving it more of a 'real' political gloss, because its about character interaction.

Its really a shame to see Chiklis do shit like Fantastic Four after how good he was in the Shield, but if the face fits...




Orangesanlemons said:


> The main problem I have with the Shield is that the very first episode doesn't make any sense in the context of the next seven series - Vic shoots a fellow cop in cold blood because he's been ordered to keep an eye on them. What, really? Rather than just lying low for a bit or setting the guy up for a fall, or finding a reason to get him transferred? Everything follows on from that moment, and it really doesn't ring true given what we later learn about Vic's 'code'.



I thought it followed the story arc, but thats just me I guess.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2011)

silverfish said:


> just bang it on, you'll soon be watching multi episodes with them



Liking it


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 24, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned Forest Whitaker  from what I've seen on this thread. Awesome charecter, awesome performance.

And someone mentioned just how good season 7 actually was - have to agree. The ending, particurlarly the fates of all the main strike team charecters, was a real high point - tragedy and irony, in equal measure, up there with anything the wire managed to produce (sorry to keep mentioning that show - it's annoying as fuck seeing the comparisons when this thread was first started, but in this case I think it's actually a useful comparison...).


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2011)

7 series


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2011)

First two series done and so far so good


----------



## Voley (Oct 18, 2011)

Just ordered the first series off Lovefilm as Orang Utan dislikes it so much.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 18, 2011)

i liked it. i've seen all seven series.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking forward to Shield (S3) Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Liking series 3 a lot. In some ways the story gets a bit daft (only at times) but not that bad it ruins the show. I am hooked on it totally at the moment. Still 4 series to go


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 26, 2011)

Series 3, imo, is the weakest of the lot.  Still awesomely entertaining TV, but felt it lacked something...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Series 3, imo, is the weakest of the lot.  Still awesomely entertaining TV, but felt it lacked something...



It is a little weaker than 1&2 but still good.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

Series 4 is in my sweaty palm


----------



## g force (Nov 11, 2011)

3 was definitely the 'worst' of the series and was still better than most TV. I thought 7 was just sublime from start to finish.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2011)

g force said:


> 3 was definitely the 'worst' of the series and was still better than most TV. *I thought 7 was just sublime from start to finish.*



This is pleasing


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 14, 2011)

watched 3-4 episodes of series one and its great. Others on Xmas list


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Series 4 is in my sweaty palm



Only watched 9 episodes over the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

7 series box set for £39.95
Reduced to £35.96 using code 'MOSTWANTED'

That is a bloody good price for 88 episodes


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2012)

Just about to start season 6


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2012)

Liking season 6 a lot. Now starting to get the fear of what to replace it with when it ends.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 22, 2012)

I need to get started with this again.  I think Im up to season 3 now, quite enjoyed it so far.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 4, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Liking season 6 a lot. Now starting to get the fear of what to replace it with when it ends.



I'm a couple of episodes into season 6 now.  I need a replacement for when I'm finished


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 5, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm a couple of episodes into season 6 now. I need a replacement for when I'm finished


 
It's sister show - Sons of Anarchy, same writer/production team, some of the same actors and the One Niners gang...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

I have one episode left


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

Delayed it. 
Don't want it to end


----------



## Biglittlefish (Mar 15, 2012)

The last episode is great.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2012)

Biglittlefish said:
			
		

> The last episode is great.



I know it will be but I am as scared of dying as the Shields end


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll be finished S6 tonight, might have a bit of a break before starting 7 

Spotted this earlier, I've only read it up until the S7 spoilers though:
http://www.vulture.com/2012/03/drama-derby-the-sopranos-vs-the-shield.html


----------



## Badgers (Mar 21, 2012)

Finished 

Best cops and robbers (old school) show I have ever seen. Not like The Wire but different kind of filming and plots. Just epic, especially the last two seasons.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm two episodes into series 7 now, taking it slowly

I quite like they way the dynamics have changed now the original strike team have split up, it's a completely different show from when it first started.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2012)

All done. I was planning to pace it a bit, but the last few episodes were gripping!



Spoiler



When Shane killed himself I thought Ronnie would also end up dead by the end of the episode. Although I guess getting locked up amounts to the same thing.

Plus I wanted to find out if Dutch and Claudette cracked the kid murderer case 


 
Great series though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 7, 2014)

I am watching it from the start AGAIN  



Spoiler: Shhhhhh



For the third time


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 7, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I am watching it from the start AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, now that it's on Netflix 



Spoiler



Only for the second time though


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

Finished S1 E10 'Dragonchasers' this morning


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Finished S1 E10 'Dragonchasers' this morning


I will be watching E9 tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I will be watching E9 tonight



Keep up


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 9, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Keep up


Blame the Armenians


----------



## Sir Belchalot (Jul 10, 2014)

The French show Braquo which has just finished it's 3rd series reminds me of The Shield if peeps haven't checked it out yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2014)

Sir Belchalot said:


> The French show Braquo which has just finished it's 3rd series reminds me of The Shield if peeps haven't checked it out yet.



Interesting...


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Me too, now that it's on Netflix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UK or US netflixs?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> UK or US netflixs?


UK


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh I love The Shield - its one of those series that I can pick up from DVD sellers on the street for a $1 a series, and the quality's great. Anyway, I think I saw up to Season 6... dead good


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

purves grundy said:


> Oh I love The Shield - its one of those series that I can pick up from DVD sellers on the street for a $1 a series, and the quality's great. Anyway, I think I saw up to Season 6... dead good


Season 7 and the end are fucking brilliant


----------



## youngian (Jul 12, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Nobody has mentioned Forest Whitaker  from what I've seen on this thread. Awesome charecter, awesome performance.


Shows the quality of this show that actors of Whitaker and Close's stature signed up for a season. Kavanagh's story ark was gripping; we see a confident experienced cop who is bought down to a blabbering mess after trying to take on Vic. He becomes as dirty as Houdini Vic in order to shake him down but to no avail.

I'm not sure comparisons with the Wire are very relevant but there is a similar enjoyment in following Vic Makey to Breaking Bad's Walter White. Both have a slightly sympathetic back story to explain their dance to the darkside. Both get out of their depth and constantly pushed into impossible corners. And both are admirably slippery bastards that pull something out of the hat.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 12, 2014)

I note the comments about lack of development for the female characters in the show. Whilst this is true, its just about the most unashamedly testosterone driven show I've ever seen.  And several of the male characters, Lem and particularly Ronnie, never had any kind of back story, were never seen outside of their work etc.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I note the comments about lack of development for the female characters in the show. Whilst this is true, its just about the most unashamedly testosterone driven show I've ever seen.  And several of the male characters, Lem and particularly Ronnie, never had any kind of back story, were never seen outside of their work etc.


I will have to go and read up on the people involved in the true story it was on. From memory the key characters were all male.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jul 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I will have to go and read up on the people involved in the true story it was on. From memory the key characters were all male.



Yeah, I'd be amazed if Ramparts had any females officers. 

On another note, someone mentioned the barely contained rage of Julian. The actors up for murdering his wife, a couple of months ago.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...d-to-stay-away-from-his-children-9548035.html


----------



## Badgers (Jul 12, 2014)

I liked the CCH Pounder character story a lot. Julian played a big part early on in the series so can understand his part moving to the background with the likes of Glenn Close appearing.


----------



## youngian (Jul 12, 2014)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I note the comments about lack of development for the female characters in the show. Whilst this is true, its just about the most unashamedly testosterone driven show I've ever seen.


Claudia: "What female officers have you interviewed for the Strike Team?"
Shane: "Charlies' Angels, Angie Dickinson and Batgirl"

And the leading characters' wives were also whiney pain-in-the-arses getting in the way of the more important daily business of illegally beating bad guys and lining their pockets without opening their mouths.

I was impressed by Line of Duty's Keeley Hawes who did an impressive job this year of helping correct this gender imbalance in nasty bent cop portrayals.


----------



## starfish2000 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think the Shield is brilliant, the blue collar humour & three dimensional characters. The final season was amazing...what a cast!

It was supposedly based on a real LAPD unit.

But somehow because its faster paced than the Wire, people don't like it?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 13, 2014)

I loved them both, they're two completely different shows.  The Wire is more absorbing and rewarding, but nothing beat the Shield for adrenaline and badassity


----------



## Badgers (Jul 13, 2014)

youngian said:


> Claudia: "What female officers have you interviewed for the Strike Team?"
> Shane: "Charlies' Angels, Angie Dickinson and Batgirl"
> 
> And the leading characters' wives were also whiney pain-in-the-arses getting in the way of the more important daily business of illegally beating bad guys and lining their pockets without opening their mouths.
> ...


While she was never a lead character I liked Danny (Dani?) in The Shield.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2014)

Season 3 episode 9 now


----------



## youngian (Jul 20, 2014)

Belushi said:


> I loved them both, they're two completely different shows.  The Wire is more absorbing and rewarding, but nothing beat the Shield for adrenaline and badassity


 I don't get the comparison, the Shield is an exciting character driven melodrama and terrific cautionary morality tale but still refreshingly gets away from the tiresome 2D goodies Vs baddies narratives. So does the Wire but its anything but a show about individuals and is hardly even a cop show.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

Had forgotten the Dutch 'Hungry Like the Wolf' bit


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Had forgotten the Dutch 'Hungry Like the Wolf' bit


I watched that a few nights ago.  On to the fifth season now.


----------



## Voley (Jul 23, 2014)

The bits where Dutch tries to act hard and ends up looking like even more of a wanker are ace.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

He strangles a cat. A step too far.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> He strangles a cat. A step too far.


It is a TV show


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It is a TV show


Sure, but we still judge the character!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Sure, but we still judge the character!


To catch the killer, he must become the killer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't think it works for him though. He doesn't look best pleased with himself after


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 23, 2014)

It's because he is brutalised and traumatised by the violence all around him ... i think you're meant to feel sorry even for him , perpetrator of this most terrible crime.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Had forgotten the Dutch 'Hungry Like the Wolf' bit



That's one of my favourite tv moments ever


----------



## ShakespearO (Jul 23, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> It's because he is brutalised and traumatised by the violence all around him ... i think you're meant to feel sorry even for him , perpetrator of this most terrible crime.


Didn't someone (Vic?) take Dutch's biscuits (Ding Dongs?) from his desk and hide them?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think it works for him though. He doesn't look best pleased with himself after



Wait 'til he chokes the chicken...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2014)

ShakespearO said:


> Didn't someone (Vic?) take Dutch's biscuits (Ding Dongs?) from his desk and hide them?



Yeah  and put dog shit in his desk drawer! 

Watched up to S4 E9 so far 
Loving all the individual side stories going on with the main characters


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2014)

Season 5 started and Forest Whitaker is back in the room


----------



## ShakespearO (Jul 25, 2014)

Enjoy S5. I forget how many series there were, but the final one was disappointing. I think it was affected badly by the Hollywood writer strike.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2014)

ShakespearO said:


> Didn't someone (Vic?) take Dutch's biscuits (Ding Dongs?) from his desk and hide them?


 and shat in his desk drawer too


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2014)

ShakespearO said:


> Enjoy S5. I forget how many series there were, but the final one was disappointing. I think it was affected badly by the Hollywood writer strike.



S5 E9 now and Lieutenant Jon Kavanaugh is in full effect!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2014)

S5 E11 

(((Lem)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2014)

'40 dollars for a days work isn't prosperity son, its exploitation and you wouldn't do it'

currently liking this show muchly


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm up to S2E3, I didn't re-watch it as quick as Badgers


----------



## porp (Aug 4, 2014)

The Shield is incredible, although weird timings and lack of any video/dvd recorder/skybox meant that I got bored trying to follow it around Ch 5 scheduling. I envy those coming to it for the first time. 

I adored Homicide: Life on the Street, so I guess I should also have loved The Wire. For some reason, not -  just too..ponderous?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 4, 2014)

porp said:


> I adored Homicide: Life on the Street, so I guess I should also have loved The Wire. For some reason, not -  just too..ponderous?



Homicide was a great series, I'm surprised you didn't enjoy the Wire if you're a fan, they're quite different shows but the same great writing and characters.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 4, 2014)

.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2014)

why was I not informed of this sooner. Its quality. Vic is like a rabid dog. Locking two rivals in a unit overnight


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2014)

loads of Sons of Anarchy connections- one niners, bislats, the black lady detective.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2014)

Same writers/producers, isn't it? 
In fact, the SoA show runner is the Armenian villain in the first series of the show


----------



## chandlerp (Aug 11, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> loads of Sons of Anarchy connections- one niners, bislats, the black lady detective.



Not to mention Shane as the best Transgender in TV history


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 11, 2014)

Started season 3 last night (Byzlats are kicking off).  Once I've finished re-watching The Shield I think I'll try Sons of Anarchy again. Watched some of the first season ages ago, but didn't get very far with it.


----------



## youngian (Aug 19, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> loads of Sons of Anarchy connections- one niners, bislats, the black lady detective.


Jay Karnes' cameo as an unhinged cop. And isn't Lem one of the prosects?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2017)

Not seen The Shield for a while


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 11, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Not seem The Shield for a while


Is it any good?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2017)

Might watch it again soon. The first time round I only had a 19" TV


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Might watch it again soon. The first time round I only had a 19" TV



I wonder how it stands up. I recall they were able to make it fairly vicious despite the restrictions of being a network show.

There were times when the language, sex and violence seemed much worse than they were actually allowed to show.


----------



## LiamO (Jul 15, 2017)

Was hoping it would just be over by the end though. Same with Breaking Bad (though I did the whole lot of BB in 2 and a half weeks whilst working nights).


----------



## Supine (Jul 15, 2017)

This thread is ten years old!!!


----------



## LiamO (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes. people are talking about watching it all again.


----------



## Supine (Jul 15, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Yes. people are talking about watching it all again.



I know! Thinking about watching it again myself now


----------



## Ming (Jul 15, 2017)

I preferred it to The Wire. Both good though. It was based on the Rampart scandal.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Just finished rewatching The Wire so might start The Shield again


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just finished rewatching The Wire so might start The Shield again


Is it any good?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Just finished rewatching The Wire so might start The Shield again


good call, might binge on the shield this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Is it any good?


Yes it is. Nice of you to ask young man


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> good call, might binge on the shield this weekend


Which character could you see yourself as?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Which character could you see yourself as?


i see elements of myself in each of the strike force.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Who took them?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i see elements of myself in each of the strike force.


A small element of Dutch?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> A small element of Dutch?


nah


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> nah


Not even the cat thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Not even the cat thing?


he's creepy


----------



## Badgers (Apr 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> he's creepy


We all have our moments sir


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2018)

Badgers said:


> We all have our moments sir


i'm sure we do


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 9, 2018)

Dutch might suck with the ladies, but he's still the best character.  His serial killer interrogations are some of the stand out moments of the show, and ultimately, he is the moral backbone of the show, a necessary antidote to the strike teams entertaining but abhorrent methods.  He's what stops it being a complete celebration of police brutality and turns it into something that makes you think a little.  Not too much, because this isn't that complicated a show, but just enough.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Apr 15, 2018)

Preferred The Shield to The Wire.

The Wire was obviously better, but Fred West's accent did my nut.


----------

